# 2008 PA Buck



## PA Plumber (Dec 5, 2008)

Was fortunate to harvest a decent Pennsylvania buck this am. 

Here's some pics. I left them kind of large, hopefully you all won't mind too much.


----------



## deeker (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice buck!!! Expecting steaks in a few days......


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Dec 5, 2008)

How'd ya train him to lay down in the back of your truck?


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 5, 2008)

deeker said:


> Nice buck!!! Expecting steaks in a few days......



Yep. Probably grille up the "fish" first, though.



NYCHA FORESTER said:


> How'd ya train him to lay down in the back of your truck?



A .280 is extremely persuasive on the "laying down" part.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2008)

He's a good one, congrats. Now the eating begins. Glad you got a nice one.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 6, 2008)

Here are a couple of trail cam pics from a few months ago.

Kinda neat to seem him in velvet.


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice buck!


----------



## yooper (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice Buck!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 7, 2008)

Atta boy backstraps tonight lol!  good buck!


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 7, 2008)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> How'd ya train him to lay down in the back of your truck?



If you notice, there are signs consistent to those of a struggle taking place.

Good job PA!


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 7, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Atta boy backstraps tonight lol!  good buck!



This is one recepet I will not get tired of typing.

Blacken Back-Straps

Just so we're on the same page, Back-straps are the inner-loin mussels that run along both sides of the back-bone inside a deer's abdominal cavity. 

There about a foot or so long and about the size of a silver dollar around on an average sized deer. 

The way I cook them, fresh out of a cooled deer, cut the back-straps like your cutting rounds out of a firewood log, cutting 1-1 1/2" cookies. 

Lay a cookie a-la Back-strap down on it's flat or cut side down on a floured block of firewood, with another block of firewood, smack that back-strap cookie with a good blow, it will smoosh out like a pancake. 

In a well seasoned cast-iron pan, or good fry pan, have a stick of butter sizzling hot, pepper the flattened back-straps and toss them in, if the butter is hot enough, the back-strap cookies will flip themselves the first time they hit the pan. 

Flip a couple times till a good 'black' sears the meat, but take them out just as there starting to firm up on the outside.

Here is a blackened rib-eye, just a shade more red then I like, you will have the feel for the second one you fry before the first one gets 'sampled' still in the pan!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 7, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> This is one recepet I will not get tired of typing.
> 
> Blacken Back-Straps
> 
> ...



Actually that is the also delicious inner loins the straps are
on each side of the outside of the spine and also delicious!
I will give your recipe a try although I have not seen either
strap or loins that I did not devour! I love it grilled over hickory
with Tony Chactries mispelled and cooked til done!


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks all.

We have called the inner straps the "Fish" or fillet mignon. The outer/back straps we have referred to as the loin. No matter, the recipe looks good. 

The deer is still "aging" and I plan to start processing tomorrow. Takes me a while cause I do it myself. I'm pretty anal about hair in the meat. I take a torch and go over the animal twice. I also double grind all of the burger. Makes for nicer eating later.


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 8, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> We have called the inner straps the "Fish" or fillet mignon. The outer/back straps we have referred to as the loin. No matter, the recipe looks good.
> 
> The deer is still "aging" and I plan to start processing tomorrow. Takes me a while cause I do it myself. I'm pretty anal about hair in the meat. I take a torch and go over the animal twice. I also double grind all of the burger. Makes for nicer eating later.



Nice deer!

Mine is still hanging, it has been cold enough to let it age a full week here.

The "fillets" were filleted and wrapped in bacon and done on the grill Friday.


----------



## RAS323 (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats That's a fine lookin deer


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> Nice deer!
> 
> Mine is still hanging, it has been cold enough to let it age a full week here.
> 
> The "fillets" were filleted and wrapped in bacon and done on the grill Friday.



Dern it now I am hungry too late for that but yeah the grill
is awesome especially with cha cha mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------

